# Kurzform von if... then... else...



## M4st3r (29. März 2005)

Hallo!

 Steh gerad ein bißchen auf'm Schlauch. Suche die Syntax für eine Art If-Verzweigung die direkt einen Wert zurückgeben kann


```
Text = if a = b then "hallo" else "Tschö"
```


----------



## wincnc (29. März 2005)

Hallo, versuch´s mal hiermit:

```
Text = IIf(a = b, "hallo", "Tschö")
```


----------



## M4st3r (29. März 2005)

Wunderbar - danke! Genau das hab ich gesucht!


----------

